# 600 Pound Mako



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Late on Saturday afternoon, 12/28/2019 Team True Blue was fishing for sharks from Navarre pier when the spinning of a reel called out to *Barbara O’Neal. Barbara knew she had a shark. *Just how large of a shark would not be determined for a couple of hours. Barbara landed a 10 ft. 6 in. Mako . *The estimated weight 600 lbs.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

A little early for the cobia eaters, ain't it?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope. Right on time. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice one.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Bad Ass.....them boys are the sh(((TTTT.....Congrats to Barbara...what a catch....


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

That's a good one! In more ways than one.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I promise I’m not trying to start a shit show but I don’t believe that shark weighted 600# but tell me that they actually put it on some scales and I’ll STFU....


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

off route II said:


> I promise I’m not trying to start a shit show but I don’t believe that shark weighted 600# but tell me that they actually put it on some scales and I’ll STFU....



This Mako Shark is 126 inches (10ft - 6 inches/not sure if this is total length or forked length?). A 113 inch Mako Shark should weigh about 600 pounds and 126 inch Mako Shark should weigh about 851 pounds according to this calculator (take with a grain of salt and this calculator only uses fork lengths not total lengths to estimate a sharks total weight);
"NOAA NEFSC Apex Predators Program: Shark Measurement: Length/Weight etc calculator;"


https://www.nefsc.noaa.gov/nefsc/Narragansett/sharks/calc.html


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

off route II said:


> I promise I’m not trying to start a shit show but I don’t believe that shark weighted 600# but tell me that they actually put it on some scales and I’ll STFU....


That was the estimated weight. Further reports state it weighs 700 pounds.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It'll have more then enough to eat, no matter it was 500-800lbs... hahaha


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jason said:


> It'll have more then enough to eat, no matter it was 500-800lbs... hahaha


exactly, jason. fresh mako is great on the grll. marinted in some italian dressing and yummmmm.

jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Would have been a good one next year.:001_huh:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Boardfeet said:


> Would have been a good one next year.:001_huh:


400 cobia,100 black drum,3 porpoise,5 tarpon later......lol


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

And a partridge in a pear tree....


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Is is legal to land and keep a mako ? or just shortfin mako? im not sure?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Only short fin is legal to harvest


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm curious if that's the same mako hooked at OIP a few weeks ago. Did it have a hole from a gaff in the tail area?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Negative on the 600 and I’ll Go a bit further and say someone cut the tape a couple feet.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

cody&ryand said:


> Only short fin is legal to harvest


roger that, thanks for the info ! Another question , do you need any kind of special permit or license to catch those mako sharks from navarre pier or pcola pier?


----------

